# Aliens posing as golden retrievers



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Pretty darned handsome aliens you have lurking in your house.


----------



## LuckyPup (Sep 9, 2009)

I second Oaklys Dad! Very handsome! Disguised very well


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

Yeah they look almost like goldens, but those glowing eyes give them away, LOL


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Lol - the flash is NOT a dog's friend


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

LOL..I got a few aliens around too.


----------



## maple1144 (Oct 18, 2009)

*My little Alien! lol*

too funny! sometimes the aliens steal great shots 
here are the first couple i could find lol


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

mm03gn said:


> Lol - the flash is NOT a dog's friend


ditto - my next camera better have "green" eye reduction!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Pretty cute! We have quite a few alien pictures too!


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Loll! Cute looking aliens!


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

Ooooh, be careful, if they know your on to them, it could get "hairy" for you.
I know I'm being watched all the time (especially in the kitchen)....


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

Karen2 said:


> Ooooh, be careful, if they know your on to them, it could get "hairy" for you.
> I know I'm being watched all the time (especially in the kitchen)....


Too funny! It's like invasion of the body snatchers. Where are they hiding those darn pods? hehehe


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I didn't want to say anything cuz I thought no one would believe me..you know the whole alien stigma...but look what I found on our couch last night...


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

There must a gathering coming up. They think they won't be recognized because halloween is coming up. They're everywhere! Be afraid be very afraid! :--keep_silent:


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

Couldnt resist......


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

must feed dogs...must feed dogs...must


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

yes mine are the devil dog version.

And they come to take that sock you always can't find in the dryer.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Noey said:


> yes mine are the devil dog version.
> 
> And they come to take that sock you always can't find in the dryer.


The little guy is dressing up as the Terminator for Halloween the big baby is like a robot. Very scary, but they should get lots of candy in a couple weeks!


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

Noey said:


> yes mine are the devil dog version.
> 
> And they come to take that sock you always can't find in the dryer.


Yes, what is it with alien/devil dogs and socks? Mine brings me socks from everywhere. She steels them from out of the hamper even. She sets them down next to me and leaves. If I am busy and I don't look every once in awhile, when I am on the computer, she'll have a whole stack of em sitting there. I think she has found every sock my dryer ever eaten, LOL


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

wouldn't mind getting abducted by those


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

*Alien dogs*

Natasha with x-ray vision.
And Bob with his infra-red eyes, heat vision, and devil dog face.


----------



## maple1144 (Oct 18, 2009)

lol,oh my goodness, so funny and cute!


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

that's hilarious


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

Not only are they taking over the planet. There is no where to sit on the couch. (I have lots of these pictures. -- its nice to have a thread to share them.


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

That's so funny. These pictures with the glowing eyes just crack me up. Keep posting!


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

What a great thread! We have countless pics of our boys with their 'Glow in the dark' eyes. Need to go browse my picture files now.

~Jackie


----------

